# Promotion support #GETAPRBEFREE



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to announce APR Dealers Eurocode Tuning, Pure Motorsport and GMG Racing will be in attendance at the Big SoCal Euro event on August 31st at the Qualcomm Stadium in San Diego, ca. 

*Eurocode Tuning has the following offers at the show:*


Sales pricing on most APR Hardware and Software*
Free install on APR Software*
Free install on APR Pulley*
Free install on APR Turbo Systems*
Free install on APR Supercharger Systems*
Free install on APR Intercoolers and CPS Systems*
Free install on APR Intake Systems*
Free install on APR Brembo Braking Systems*
Free install on APR Exhaust Systems*
Free install on APR Fuel Pumps*
Free Motul oil changes when you make a purchase**

*Pure Motorsport has the following offers at the show:*


Sales pricing on most APR Hardware and Software
Free installs on APR Software
Free install on APR K04 Turbocharger Systems

Please stop by each dealer for more details! 

_*Customer must make the purchase on August 31st through EuroCode to be eligible for free installation. Customer must make an appointment to have products installed at our facility in Torrance California._

_**All customers who travel over 75 miles to receive the free install for the APR parts purchased through EuroCode on August 31st, are eligible for a FREE MOTUL OIL CHANGE valued at over $100._


----------

